# Linux sur le Cube



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Février 2001)

Bonjour,
Voilà, avant de découvrir X, je voudrais mettre les mains dans l'unix d'un LINUX. Oui mais voilà, plusieurs questions m'assaillent. 
1. Avec un Cube, quelle distribution installer ?
2. comment installer sur un disque dur unique ? Au total combien faut-il de partitions ?
3. Faut-il formater une partition au format Unix ? Si oui comment ? Et pourrais-je récupérer ma partition au format HFS+ ensuite et comment ?
J'en ai encore d'autres mais faut pas pousser ...
Merci


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Février 2001)

Tout d'abord, bonne initiative  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BOn ensuite pour la distibution, on revieznt à la question que se pose tout ceux qui veulent installer linux, quelle distibutiuon prendre, quelle est la mieux, laquelle me convient le mieux, etc.....


D'abord si ti connais rien, il est vrai que LinuxPPC ou Suse sont pas mal, mais si tu veux vraiment apprendre, je te conseille vivement Debian qui est selon moi la meilleure distribution actuelle.
Ensuite que ce soit un Cube ou autre, ca ne change rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu prend la distrib que tu veut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




QUand tu parles d4un disque dur unique, tu veux dire un 2e disque dur externe au Cube ?
Le conseiller pour Linux, c'est une petite partition de 50/100 Mo pour le boot, et ensuite, c'est comme tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SI tu ti connait pas encore trop, fait en une seule de la taille que tu veut. Donc 2 partitions minimum ...
Il faut un formatage des partitions et les laisser au foramt _free space_ pour ensuite les formater au format Linux par l'installeur de la distribution Linux.
Ensuite, iol n'y a aucun problème pour refdormater ta partition au format HFS+, en utilisant l'utilitaire Apple ou autre.....

Voiilà, maintenant, tu peux poser les autres


----------

